# Pencil marking gauge



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

Good morning guys, I made the following tool for a specific purpose in my woodworking but am stumped at where to find a nice knurled cap nut to finish the slide hold down. I'm looking for something like this but that would be solid, not with the thru hole but still tapped to 1/4 20. I tried Grainger, McMaster Carr, Home Depot, 3 local hardware stores…. I think it needs to come from the internet but I'm just not coming up with the right search term.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

You did a fine job on this shop made tool and it will be a great addition to your shop.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Lee Valley sells knurled brass 1/4 20 of various types.
And that looks GREAT !


----------



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

Glen, I searched but did not find it. Do you have a link perhaps??


----------



## plantek (Sep 26, 2010)

Nice looking gauge…
Try this: http://www.amazon.com/Knurled-Thumb-Nut-Brass-Qty-25/dp/B00FASNA6S


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

Are you looking to replace your screw? I don't see how a knob will work in your case? Maybe I'm not seeing how that will fit. I was thinking maybe you were looking to replace the screw entirely and get a knurled thumb screw instead, like this?

http://www.amazon.com/Knurled-Length-Threaded-Threads-NumberOfItems/dp/B00TW2433W/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1429452322&sr=8-2&keywords=knurled+thumb+screw+brass


----------



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

Rayne, what I would like to do is cut the top of the brass screw which now has the wing nut on it and replace it with the cap nut. The bolt gets in the way when trying to hold it. And I want it to look cohesive along with other brass hardware in the front.


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

Limited selection but often the lamp supplies section at your local hardware will have a few choices.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

I see, something like this, but more of the traditional brass color? They have 1/4-20 for this one.

http://www.amazon.com/Finish-Knurled-Length-Threaded-Threads/dp/B00DD4Z2XA/ref=sr_1_41?ie=UTF8&qid=1429454210&sr=8-41&keywords=brass+knurled+knob


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.bridgecitytools.com/default/catalogsearch/result/index/?limit=all&q=brass+caps&x=13&y=12










If you can knurl it and tap it.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Well, IF Eric @ nhplaneparts doesn't have one…

There is also the "wheel" style found on Stanley 9-1/2 block planes. Older ones were right hand threaded, too. Would be fairly easy to rethread one to the size you need.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Sorry, what I have in my parts drawer from them dosen't seen to exist anymore, a knurled brass knob with a 1/4 20 bolt.like rayne posted .but these (requiring their own threaded rod) can be found on page 214 of the Lee Valley on line hardware catalogue..

1/4-20 Thumbscrew, each
05H10.05 $7.80


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Good call Racerglen










http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/Page.aspx?p=68951&cat=1,43455


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I love that gauge! I'm definitely going to copy it. A totally awesome idea. Thanks!


----------

